# Interschools Riding Comp....



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Interschool where I am is so competitive, so I only do the handler classes and like bareback, sporting and sometimes I do jumping. Our interschool is in November, right when I have like 4 shows, so I don't know if I'll do it this year.

If you want to do like really well, well I wouldn't go all out with the ribbons. I'd do rosette braids instead of a running braid, and be careful what colour ribbon you put in his tail. You could put a red ribbon in his tail, just to keep all the little kids on ponies away from his butt.
If he has any white socks or markings, rub chalk or chalk powder into them. It will make them very white. Put lots of show sheen on him to make him nice and shiny and ride him like a pro.
Good luck.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks, umm rosettes.... i'll post a pic of my horses mane, i doubt that will work.... :?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh my, what a thick mane. Could you thin it out?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

umm, maybe.... it would take like a year lol when I get home i'll post a picture of the running running braid I did on him the other day it doesn't look half bad. It sits along his neck really well, & doesn't look balky like some do.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know what the competitions are like down in Canberra, but up here on the coast its very competitive.
In the hack ring up here, any horse with a running braid would lose. Not that they should, but the judges are mean and think if they can't see the neck they're hiding something. If you do do a running braid, make it _really neat and strong._
For sporting, jumping and fun classes I'd say you would be fine with a running braid.
Why not do rosettes? Just make his mane lie flat on one side and plait it up. Do lots of little plaits, so the rosettes aren't big and bulky.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

the running braid got better as i went hehe it was my first time. :lol:


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well... what a big day yesterday was! It was HOT HOT HOT. After 45min of trying to get my horse on the float, getting sh** scared by a bull, we were on our way.

With what little time we ended up with to plait up & be on our horse I think buddy looked nice.

Ended up coming first in bareback (one of buddy & my strong points 'caz buddy is like sitting on a couch) & first in handy pony. Third in barreling & bending. And 5th in rider, hack, handler & best presented. We got eliminated in Key hole because we stepped out  (it was harder than usual because it was drawn on the ground) Oh... and sixth in fancy dress.

But we had fun


----------

